# Joey 8-14



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Few kitty’s from today. Big fish was only 16 lbs but still had a blast. Its was so hot after 12:00 we decided to head home But we already had a pile of nuggets. Fun day on Mobile River dragging skipjack chunks.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you have the cats figured out!m Nice haul


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well the blue cats ain't got no secrets that you don't know about. I bet that they think that you have a snitch fish implanted amongst them. Lol !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, you guys tore them up. Nuggets look good!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Guys


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

made me wanna slip off to the ala. river this afternoon.
jack


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheese grits and hush puppies?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah......I'm hungry!!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job, Joey. Fine mess of cats. Did you see where Alabama put a limit on skipjack? Yep, one hundred per day. I look for that to be trimmed down by next year. My guess is the popularity of catfishing gaining every year, skipjack are in high demand, causing commercial fishing of the resource.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Good job, Joey. Fine mess of cats. Did you see where Alabama put a limit on skipjack? Yep, one hundred per day. I look for that to be trimmed down by next year. My guess is the popularity of catfishing gaining every year, skipjack are in high demand, causing commercial fishing of the resource.


 Yeah I saw that. Put a slot limit on size too. I buy them from someone who catches them, vacuum seals them and brings them to my front door so I’m hoping it won’t affect me to much. May even guarantee the size skipjack I’m getting . I dunno, we’ll see.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MastaBlasta said:


> Cheese grits and hush puppies?


No Sir. Just nuggets this time. I normally fill up on fish while I’m cooking and don’t have room for anything else.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nugget nation!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> No Sir. Just nuggets this time. I normally fill up on fish while I’m cooking and don’t have room for anything else.


what? no coleslaw? you gotta have coleslaw.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> what? no coleslaw? you gotta have coleslaw.
> jack


Not this time. Just catfish, bread, and coors light.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

no.....not coors. please tell me it's natty.
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------

